# My (really) tiny stash! *BIG PICS*



## Beachgrl07 (Feb 25, 2007)

Let me be the one with the really tine stash for real (things not pictured are my MAC makeup bag, Stars & Rockets e/s and my tinted lip conditioner). Please don't laugh!






And what I keep it in:


----------



## geeko (Feb 25, 2007)

nah that's not tiny at all...i reallly like the blue and the yellow shadows in the pic. Are they electric eel and chrome yellow?


----------



## siempredescalzo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hmm I need something like that for my makeup. It is currently all jammed into a makeup bag and I have to dump it all out to find a particular product. :-(


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 25, 2007)

I have the same container but with white instead of black. It's great isn't it.


----------



## Corien (Feb 25, 2007)

It's still bigger than mine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nice Collection


----------



## Beachgrl07 (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah those two are Electric Eel and Chrome Yellow. I bought those on a whim and love 'em! And I *love* my little makeup keeper. The top compartment really helps especially with my lipglasses because it seems like if they're any way but upright, the lipglass gets all up in the cap. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 25, 2007)

u have very nice collection........i want to see an update some months from now


----------



## BinkysBaby (Feb 27, 2007)

Cute collection.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Feb 27, 2007)

very nice


----------



## macface (Feb 27, 2007)

cute stash.


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 27, 2007)

im loving ur stash


----------



## Artemis (Feb 27, 2007)

I have a rapid growing MAC collection and the storage box that you keep yours in is an excellent idea. Don't worry about your MAC stash being small..it will grow like crazy. trust me.


----------



## XsMom21 (Feb 27, 2007)

I have that same container! it sits on my desk lol


----------

